# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  phần mềm làm video album ảnh cưới 3D

## hoangchuot

mình hiện nay đang là sinh viên năm thứ 2 trường đai học hàng hải.là sinh viên nên mình cũng có nhiều thời gian rảnh.mình có nhưng bộ đĩa phục vụ cho album ảnh cưới 3d chuyên ngiêp.ở việt nam chưa từng ai làm hoặc rất ít phổ biến.tổng công là 28 đĩa.nếu ai cò nhu cầu làm phim 3d thì liên hệ vời mình nhé ! .
[youtube]olndyexynw4&feature=channel[/youtube][youtube]uv1uhzlxqes&feature=channel[/youtube][youtube]et17tc43f-i&feature=channel[/youtube]
các bạn xem thử rùi nhận xét giúp minh nhé.
nêu ai muôn mua nhung bộ đĩa nay thì liên hệ với mình nhé
sdt 0979150466

****ngoai ra mình còn khuyến mại thêm 1 đĩa dvd hướng dẫn sử dung phần mềm bằng tiếng việt*****

----------

